# Qualified Teacher



## ts88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am an overseas qualified teacher for special needs. I am currently on the BVA visa and in progress to have my Victorian Institute of Teaching (VIT) registered.

Seeing few adds for teaching assistant online, was wondering if anyone have had experience applying for these job as most teaching job will required the VIT.

Regards


----------



## poocho (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello, I and my boyfriend emigrated to sydney Australia 6 weeks ago. So far we've not found work. We have found somewhere cheap and cheerful to live and are feeling a bit more settled. Anyway, I'm not here to tell u our lifestory so far! I'm a UK trained secondary school teacher as thought I'd use my experience to give others some good pointers - I can however comment on the hoops to jump through in nsw, never know someone might fin it useful. To teach in nsw you have to; get approval to teach yr subject with bostes (board of studies and also institute of teachers), you will need to apply to get approval from the nsw dec, both require lots of evidence and paperwork. Nsw dec will also want to interview you. Make sure your uk courses fulfil the autralia. Criteria otherwise you will have to do extra degree level courses! I you want to teach in catholic schools then you need to register with the catholic education office in sydney, again lots of paperwork and statement of services from your previous schools is needed. You will also need to complete the online e-care emergency course and anaphylaxis online course - make sure u can print straight away. Apply or a working with children check - $80. All this is necessary for casual teaching also. Visit schools to get casual teaching work. They appreciate you visiting in person! Photocopy and take all these copied documents along with a cv and personal statement. If I'd know then why I knew now yadda yadda!! Good luck job hunting peeps


----------



## enjoyIncubus (Mar 20, 2014)

I am a teacher from Canada and I am just wondering for the visas, did you guys get your skills assessed through AITSL or NOOSR. On the COL, it lists both and I'm unsure if both are acceptable or you need both. From what I can tell, the NOOSR is only $450 compared to the $600 AITSL costs.


----------



## poocho (Sep 23, 2013)

Um, not sure who you get your teaching qualifications assessed by in Canada. When I applied 5 years ago I had my uk qualifications assessed by teaching Australia, which I think was NOOSA at the time. Sorry I can't be more help, good luck


----------



## ts88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi does any one have experience registering with the VIT???

Look like VIT is happy with my application however, the only thing holding my it back is the 45 days supervised teaching experience.

My university in South Korea have provided a letter to say I have completed 30 days however VIT still required the 45 days.

As requirement is different from country to country (my only required 30 days), does any one know any other alternative to get around the 15 days outstanding as required by the VIT??


----------

